# Where are the new TDs being built?



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Anyone know for sure where the new diesels are being assembled?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Lordstown, Ohio


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

For sure, Lordstown.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

For the sedan, yes - the hatchback diesels for 2018 will still be built in Coahuila, Mexico.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

KyleB said:


> Anyone know for sure where the new diesels are being assembled?


The engines? Made in Szentgotthárd, Hungary.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> For the sedan, yes - the hatchback diesels for 2018 will still be built in Coahuila, Mexico.


They're still making 2018s (in Mexico)?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> They're still making 2018s (in Mexico)?


Well, this is an old thread. But yes, the hatchbacks are made in Mexico, because that's where they are made for global sales. At launch, it really didn't make sense to spend extra money retooling Lordstown for what might not be a very large percentage of sales. If I recall, the hatch makes up about 20% of Cruze sales, so it still doesn't make sense, financially, to add extra tooling to Lordstown to make it here - especially with low profit margins on cars.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Well, this is an old thread. But yes, the hatchbacks are made in Mexico, because that's where they are made for global sales. At launch, it really didn't make sense to spend extra money retooling Lordstown for what might not be a very large percentage of sales. If I recall, the hatch makes up about 20% of Cruze sales, so it still doesn't make sense, financially, to add extra tooling to Lordstown to make it here - especially with low profit margins on cars.


Yes,the hatches are assembled in Coahuila. I've actually been by the plant when I lived in Mexico while we were on a motorcycle trip but I didn't own my Cruze back then. I think folks would be surprised at the number of assembly plants in Mexico. I counted a few years ago and the number was~20 IIRC. And have been there for decades.
I'm surprised the hatches don't sell better because the Cruze is aimed at the younger generation,though I'm elderly and drive a sedan.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> I think folks would be surprised at the number of assembly plants in Mexico. I counted a few years ago and the number was~20 IIRC. And have been there for decades.


They've been there since NAFTA screwed us.



> I'm surprised the hatches don't sell better because the Cruze is aimed at the younger generation,though I'm elderly and drive a sedan.


The young generation doesn't want to own cars, period.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> They've been there since NAFTA screwed us.
> 
> 
> 
> The young generation doesn't want to own cars, period.


Well you should be happy now that your boy thinks he has a bi-lateral agreement with them. I wonder if the subject of who's not paying for the wall came up to please his acolytes.


----------

